# Barn Find 1970 Ram Air IV Judge Convertible ... $350k



## JudgeSR (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

only thing that could make it rarer is if it had a bench seat, tried to chase down a car hauler once with a 70' RA/TA that was covered in dove sh*@. My Tempest was a barnfind (carport actually) and there is nothing like working on a time capsule that is factory intact and has been untouched (unless to stack stuff on) for over 35 years.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I love how the build sheet has the seat spring marks on it!! Thanks for posting, and it just goes to show you, you never know. I wouldn't pay 350k for any Pontiac, as much as I love 'em. It probably will bring close to that, though. When things get _this_ spendy, they enter the "stupid money' category, and the folks with that kind of long green (think Barrett Jackson) will spend it. If I had that kind of scratch to burn, I'd be looking at buying a worn out Duesenburg or Stutz! But, they aren't making any more '70 Judge ragtops!!!


----------

